# Heater suggestions



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

Any good recommendations on what heaters to get for my 65g setup? It will have about 80g total volume with sump. I want to put the heaters in the sump so the shorter the better. I am thinking to do 2 heaters...good idea? What wattage? I have been getting conflicting information. I was thinking of getting 2 200watt heaters.
Thanks


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought this heater last year for my 50 gallon. So far it has done a perfect job. It has a digital thermometer that you can set so you know the exact temperature. 

Amazon.com: Aquatop D2HT-200 Aquarium Heater Digital Dual Display, 200-Watt: Pet Supplies


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

I looked at that one. Nice short length. It seems you are paying quite a bit for the digital thermometer when I will probably have another thermometer in the tank...but if it is accurate. This is the one I had in mind. Amazon.com: Aquatop GH200 Aquarium Submersible Glass Heater, 200-Watt: Pet Supplies
For those running two heater do you run into a problem of one doing all the work? Is it a pain to get them in sync?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Drwoodchopper said:


> I looked at that one. Nice short length. It seems you are paying quite a bit for the digital thermometer when I will probably have another thermometer in the tank...but if it is accurate. This is the one I had in mind. Amazon.com: Aquatop GH200 Aquarium Submersible Glass Heater, 200-Watt: Pet Supplies
> ?


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, I tried cheaper ones, but they would break on me and the temperatures would go all out of whack. So I got one with a digital interface. I also use another digital thermometer as a way to double check. 200 watts seems to be pretty good for what you need for your entire setup. I am not sure why you really need two thermometers? I have never kept a refugium tank before, but I assume since it is a shared water source just a heater in the main tank would suffice.


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

The extra thermometer would be just a safeguard to the one on a heater. I wont be putting a heater in the display tank it will go in the sump/refugium. I want to do this to keep the tank as clean looking as possible. The dual heater sep up is for a couple of reasons. If I go smaller wattage I can get a shorter heater that will fit in the fuge, and if one doesnt work right I have a back up until I can get a new one. One 200watt might be enough but my house gets cold at night in the winter as I rely on wood stoves and don't run my funace so I have my house temps can swing 20* a day durring the colder months. 58*-78*. That is on the extreme side and not an everyday occurance.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I've used aqueon pro heaters for some time now, about 2 years and one move across town, and I've never had an issue in either of my tanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the aqueon pro also.I have many heaters(a couple different brands)and since purchasing first AP have found them to be more accurate,and built well.I won't purchase glass again,seems a recipe for disaster(breaking).Online they are reasonably priced,but at stores(seems like any and all)they are the most expensive.Just ordered 3 more from Kensfish for about $30 each.Thats half of what petco sells for.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

eheim is a great heater.to me thats the best on the market


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Eheim does make really nice heaters. I currently have the Fluval E300 heater. I love it to death but it always reads around 2 degrees lower than everything else in my tank. I just usually set it to 75 degrees if I want it @ 77.


----------



## freeasabird (Mar 21, 2012)

GreenyFunkyMonkey said:


> I bought this heater last year for my 50 gallon. So far it has done a perfect job. It has a digital thermometer that you can set so you know the exact temperature.
> 
> Amazon.com: Aquatop D2HT-200 Aquarium Heater Digital Dual Display, 200-Watt: Pet Supplies




WARNING: I had the same one and it kept mysteriously changing the temp on its own from 78 to 90. Had a couple close calls before I gave up and threw it in the trash.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

freeasabird said:


> WARNING: I had the same one and it kept mysteriously changing the temp on its own from 78 to 90. Had a couple close calls before I gave up and threw it in the trash.


Yeah, that is what happened to me before I tossed it and got one with a digital temperature control on it. I also have an LED thermometer I use to have a second temperature reading just to make sure everything is where I want it to be. This one is a year or so old, thus far no problem.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

freeasabird said:


> WARNING: I had the same one and it kept mysteriously changing the temp on its own from 78 to 90. Had a couple close calls before I gave up and threw it in the trash.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

the new eheim heaters does not cost anymore than the others brands.the new eheim is very nice if your tank gets to low or pull it out and forget to unplug it will auto cut off.i dont know if the other has that on it.another thing is you can calibrate it.i shure some do.i would not buy one without a auto cut off one it.hope this help you to make a choice


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies! I have been ordering up a bunch of suplies this week. RODI system and a bucket of salt should be here tomorrow! Hopefully I will order the tank tomorrow. And might be picking up a 300g for the FOWLR tank this weekend.


----------

